# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Loot Kargath Bladefist [LFR] as often as you want!

## jimmyv93

With this glitch, you can loot the first boss in LFR as many times as you want! I know some people need like 4 items or so from that boss, so that would be very useful for them. I am not sure if you can get more legendary pieces since I don't have the quest on this character. 

The video shows exactly what to do, and what you'd expect as results. Read the instructions and see the video before asking questions and telling me that it doesn't work. If it doesn't work, you're doing something wrong. 




*Instructions:*

1. Join "Walled City" in Looking for Raid.
2. Reach the arena part where Kargath spawns.
3. _Do nothing._ Don't attack, just target yourself or something and be semi-afk. Don't even attack the trash. Don't die, not sure what happens if you do.
4. When the rest of the group has killed the boss, leave and you'll receive your drops in mailbox without being locked. *DO NOT LOOT KARGATH!* Extra rolls are fine to use, and has been tested. 

Voíla!

_Be cautious. Players have been suspended for similar exploits before, and just as any other exploit on this forum, use it at your own risk._

Edit 1: Disenchanting the gear may yield a good profit on some servers.
Edit 2: Even if you're locked, it seems you can still do it again. Same thing applies, don't attack.
Edit 3: Just wanna point out that you do not need to finish, you can just leave after Kargath.
Edit 4: Long queue time? Ask a healer to queue you in for 100g or so. It's worth it.
Edit 5: Receiving a lot of runes? That means it's working, keep going.

Edit 6: Some have claimed this is working on Tectus aswell. Can we confirm this?

----------


## NamorFenris

Does this work if you have already looted him this week? I did him on tuesday.

----------


## jimmyv93

> Does this work if you have already looted him this week? I did him on tuesday.


Unfortunately not. What this does is avoiding the lock, which requires you not to be locked already. Sorry!

----------


## NamorFenris

That's still cool, I am guessing this could be a good way to farm Temporal crystals too.

----------


## checkanbus

It works. I have ID and i still got 640 ilvl foot.

----------


## jimmyv93

> Does this work if you have already looted him this week? I did him on tuesday.


My bad, it works anyway!  :Smile:  Even if you're locked already, that is.

----------


## 5uck

Trying this out now, if this works rep+ for you! 

Testing with lockout

----------


## djrich

does this work on normal? or heroic?

----------


## NamorFenris

Tested, was locked from doing it on tuesday, worked today. Amazing find.

----------


## jimmyv93

> Trying this out now, if this works rep+ for you! 
> 
> Testing with lockout


Thanks! Worked just a few mins ago for me!  :Smile: 




> does this work on normal? or heroic?


I doubt it, but I don't know. Perhaps in flex?

----------


## Kaizuken

Confirmed, works on EU.  :Smile:

----------


## cpwf89

Before everyone tries it. I tried to do this for all three bosses. Just the first works though.  :Frown:  better than none though.

Oh and confirmed!

----------


## 5uck

confirmed, works on all bosses, regardless of lockout  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylic

> confirmed, works on all bosses, regardless of lockout


Screenshot or it didn't happen.

----------


## cpwf89

> confirmed, works on all bosses, regardless of lockout


All the bosses didn't work for me. Only Bladefist. Maybe I did something to mess up the others

I am sure I didnt touch a mob at all and didnt die or cast any spell. I just stood still on all bosses.

----------


## cshunter

Confirmed working on US server. I Dc'd on 1 run and did not get any loot mailed though, so dc = no loot even if you come back in middle of fight.

----------


## Sylic

Confirmed working EU. Did not get anything for the other 2 bosses toughs

----------


## Kenneth

So if we have done it already this week can we still do this?

----------


## Sylic

> So if we have done it already this week can we still do this?


Yes, confirmed it myself. I'm running this with 3 accounts i que one as a healer and the other 2 as dps. put them both on follow on me and most of the time they get loot using the OP's guide.
I'm gonna DE the items and sell for a nice little profit.

----------


## Sychotix

Confirmed working on all bosses. +Rep

----------


## mrwong

> Confirmed working on all bosses. +Rep


All? i thought it was only first

----------


## Kaizuken

This old exploit comes back.  :Smile: 
Recieve Loot LFR Bosses Over Over (Recieve Loot from LFR bosses over and over)

----------


## Zazs

Doing this will not just result in a chance to get banned. You will be banned guaranteed. Blizzard can track such things easy.

----------


## cshunter

> Doing this will not just result in a chance to get banned. You will be banned guaranteed. Blizzard can track such things easy.


Heh well oops...i did this on one char like 7 times but doesn't show on armory that i killed him (Although it did say i was defeated twice by him which isn't true cause none of the groups wiped o_O) . Just says i looted X item at XX:XX time which ofc i got from mail and i did use seals twice i think. Although i also assume that blizz doesn't ban based on armory probably.

----------


## Sychotix

> Doing this will not just result in a chance to get banned. You will be banned guaranteed. Blizzard can track such things easy.


Yeah... I seriously doubt they will ban you for doing this.

----------


## ingognito

That's how Paragon was banned for 2 weeks.

----------


## limpingjaret

> Yeah... I seriously doubt they will ban you for doing this.



They banned people last time this was an exploit and stripped them of their items:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...er-over-3.html (Recieve Loot from LFR bosses over and over)

----------


## UnholyMisery

> They banned people last time this was an exploit and stripped them of their items:
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...er-over-3.html (Recieve Loot from LFR bosses over and over)


That was guild groups mass exploiting it though.

----------


## djrich

its the first LFR of the expansion when they've substantially changed how loot is handled. there's no way they can say this was obviously an exploit or not working as intended. just run a couple with the entire LFR and ur all set.

----------


## brandzr

Working nice, thank you for the share! +REP

----------


## snukz

> its the first LFR of the expansion when they've substantially changed how loot is handled. there's no way they can say this was obviously an exploit or not working as intended. just run a couple with the entire LFR and ur all set.


I don't know about this one. On one hand, yes, it's very easy to accidentally reproduce this by running another LFR and not looting as you would given you think no loot is to be had but then again people who do this an excessive amount of times could very well be hit hard for economy exploitation etc.

----------


## niceren1

I did LFT earlier this week. However some posts claim that it should work anyhow. 
Ive done this trick; join LFR, dont do anything (no dmg to trash or 1st boss) and then leave instance, yet no loot. 
This might be due to RNG since loot is prolly not guaranteed. Im on my 3rd try, and will report back when i receive something.

----------


## snukz

That's something important people need to remember here. If you don't get loot it doesn't mean it doesn't work, it means no loot dropped for you. I can confirm after 5 attempts I only received loot 3 times as a result but it is definitely working.

----------


## niceren1

Can u do dmg to Vul'gor right before the 1st boss? Or will it ruin the exploiut? any1 tried it out?

----------


## Toadlips

Confirmed it works got my ring and shoulders in 3 runs 2 sets of shoulders second one was warforged. You dont have to use you coins but you can after you zone out

----------


## ariyan1991

Anyone know if it works if you get dmg from bosses ? For example the cleave from Butcher ?

----------


## niceren1

Alright. I just got my first item on my 4th run, so be patient. I can confirm this is working even though you are locked, cause i am, so +rep.
I dont know if it works if u get cleaved, but i cant see why it shouldnt, since you take dmg from shadow dance (unavoidable + iron bombers). 
Great exploit +rep

----------


## jimmyv93

> Alright. I just got my first item on my 4th run, so be patient. I can confirm this is working even though you are locked, cause i am, so +rep.
> I dont know if it works if u get cleaved, but i cant see why it shouldnt, since you take dmg from shadow dance (unavoidable + iron bombers). 
> Great exploit +rep


No need to be patient; you did something wrong that's all. Just do what I'm doing in the video: Join > Get to the arena area > Do NOTHING. Hop around and play and do whatever sure, but do nothing in the fight (don't dps, don't heal, don't use spells etc). Works every single time for me. It still works if you stand in fire/cleave/get kicked up to the sides etc.

Seen many people asking about 2nd and 3rd boss, read the description or watch the video where I show it; it only works on the first boss.

----------


## ingognito

You know who is not trying this? Paragon. They got disbanded into a 10man last time they used an LFR exploit.

----------


## gippy

worked, got some bracers in my mail after i left. +rep

----------


## Hcetigol

Does this work as a healer ?
Queue time is around 1hr as dps on my realm  :Frown:

----------


## Helkern

> Does this work as a healer ?
> Queue time is around 1hr as dps on my realm


yes, it works.
Edit. You can just loot the boss instead of waiting for mail.

----------


## Hcetigol

> yes, it works.


And can I heal or just do nothing again ?

----------


## upson19

What do i do if i'm a tank? i think ppl will notice me standing there doing nothing

----------


## jimmyv93

> What do i do if i'm a tank? i think ppl will notice me standing there doing nothing


Queue as a dps, and set tank too loot spec




> You know who is not trying this? Paragon. They got disbanded into a 10man last time they used an LFR exploit.


They're pretty famous, they draw a bit more attention to themselves than regular players do.

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

Queu'ing up as dps does take like 1 hour sadly.

----------


## jimmyv93

> Queu'ing up as dps does take like 1 hour sadly.


Paid a healer 100g just to queue me in

----------


## Tessius1111

Thanks for Sharing this it came at just the right time, much appreciated question tho i followed direction twice and recieved loot, did it again a 3rd time this time i hit boss without thinking,..didnt loot, left got nothing Did it again Didnt do anything didnt even show on Skada got nothing, now i notice when i do it boss does not sparkle as if he has loot (also says i've locked to Karg) perhaps if u mess up the Process it can no longer be done ? something to be careful of

edit: update gave it an hour went and did another lfr (MC) and started sparkling again however only +50 Stat shards dropping,..still farming tho till i get more loot to test

----------


## jimmyv93

> Thanks for Sharing this it came at just the right time, much appreciated question tho i followed direction twice and recieved loot, did it again a 3rd time this time i hit boss without thinking,..didnt loot, left got nothing Did it again Didnt do anything didnt even show on Skada got nothing, now i notice when i do it boss does not sparkle as if he has loot (also says i've locked to Karg) perhaps if u mess up the Process it can no longer be done ? something to be careful of
> 
> edit: update gave it an hour went and did another lfr (MC) and started sparkling again however only +50 Stat shards dropping,..still farming tho till i get more loot to test


You can be locked and still get loot, either a rune or an item.

----------


## Honor777

Trying this out now. My best advice to those concerned about getting banned is to just not abuse the exploit. Do it maybe 2-3 times if you want to be even more safe just finish off the second boss this way it looks like you were just repeating the whole lfr instead of exploiting first boss for loot.

-Also as a side note about Paragon, they happen to be #1 guild and its most likely because they try anything to get them that extra advantage and when they got banned they simply pushed it too far but now they know how far they can go.

----------


## explosive82

i dont think you should attack trash, i did so and received nothing

----------


## jimmyv93

> i dont think you should attack trash, i did so and received nothing


Do as it says; *DO NOTHING*. Enter the arena part, and do nothing. It's really not that hard

----------


## Dredglol

so did anyone test it on normal/heroic?  :Wink:

----------


## SH4D0WS1N

Got a ring on my first try on night elf warrior. 11 tries later on a blood elf holy pally and I've gotten two augment runes and nothing else... (NA servers)

----------


## taurenguard

5 tries only runes lol

+rep

----------


## jimmyv93

> 5 tries only runes lol
> 
> +rep


Could have been 5 weeks only runes!

----------


## testing321123

Dismiss Pet before attempting...
My pet went and attack the boss, not sure if it will affect anything.

Testing out right now, will report back once boss is killed.

Edited:
Left group, no item in mailbox.
Damn pet.....

Was saved to the instance before this though.

Edited2:
Casted Incinerate/Chaos Bolt/Conflag on Vul'Gor, smouldering stoneguard and bladespire sorcerer.
Still manage to get loot though.

----------


## jimmyv93

> Dismiss Pet before attempting...
> My pet went and attack the boss, not sure if it will affect anything.
> 
> Testing out right now, will report back once boss is killed.
> 
> Edited:
> Left group, no item in mailbox.
> Damn pet.....
> 
> ...


Pointless to do that, because if you'd manage to somehow wipe, someone with Recount overall damage would notice how low u r and make sure u get kicked. If you don't show up at all however, no one will notice.

----------


## redfredf

> 5 tries only runes lol
> 
> +rep


9 kills only runes -.-

edit: 12 kills 8runes 0 epix  :Smile:  lol

----------


## jimmyv93

> 9 kills only runes -.-


Weird, because a friend of mine received the entire monk set (4 pieces?) using this method, and I think he only got 1 rune.

----------


## hysteric20

worked for me, but the queue times are so fckin annoying :s

----------


## Kuat

Tried couple of times and only got runes. 

Should I keep going? Does it simply have a "personal loot" chance for item drops?

----------


## Majestic Team

Nice find, +rep

----------


## pwnbroker

> Tried couple of times and only got runes. 
> 
> Should I keep going? Does it simply have a "personal loot" chance for item drops?


Yes, the chance is the same as a normal run. I had runes for 3 runs and was close to giving up then I got a piece, and again the following time. If you are getting runes it means it's working.

----------


## Kuat

> Yes, the chance is the same as a normal run. I had runes for 3 runs and was close to giving up then I got a piece, and again the following time. If you are getting runes it means it's working.


Gotcha. Cheers.

----------


## bighandxyz

does this work on normal? or other lfr bosses?

----------


## JustRob

Just did this with my ret pala, the only items you can get are shoulders and ring. I already had the shoulders from my "normal" LFR run this week, and just got my ring mailed to me even though I was locked lol. This is ****ing amazing.

----------


## SH4D0WS1N

> Got a ring on my first try on night elf warrior. 11 tries later on a blood elf holy pally and I've gotten two augment runes and nothing else... (NA servers)


14th try and I got loot this morning, so it still works. Just might take a while!

----------


## Aeneas1992

Works. Got crap loot 640 :/ EU Server

----------


## ManKind420

Confirmed still working. I was locked to the first 3 bosses and did this. First time I only got a rune. Second time i received 640 bracers. US Server

----------


## bboystyle82

awesome! Was locked on all 3. Went in,immediately got the boots then i left after doing bonus roll. Got a mail from post man with a trinket as well! 2 items in one boss. Now i just need the cloak and ill be set

----------


## agarr94

Amazing exploit, thanks for sharing! Worked like a charm  :Smile:

----------


## JustRob

Too bad it doesn't work on the other bosses tho

----------


## bboystyle82

> Works. Got crap loot 640 :/ EU Server


umm all LFR loot is 640

----------


## bboystyle82

LOL had a guy in the raid asking why he couldnt target any of the enemies. They told him to reload and he said it still didnt work. Guess he was trying that tactic so he wouldnt get caught without dpsing the boss. No one will notice anyways

----------


## xcureanddisease

Healer here on U.S. Works like a charm still!!! My guess is tomorrows hotfixes are gonna NINJA fix this exploit. Take advantage folks.

----------


## Aeneas1992

I think the same...healer too

----------


## JD408

ho hell I thought you couldn't do this if you were already locked.
I been waiting for tomorrow lol. I better get on it

----------


## JD408

first try about to load in so wish me luck.
these ques are gonna suck.

Edit: First try, no loot. I wasn't the only one doing this, it was pretty obvious to see others just standing there.
I would say there was at least 2 others just standing there on the boss doing nothing.
I was waiting to get called out for it lol.

Edit 2: Cant try anymore just got message servers coming down

----------


## MisterL

Still working @ EU. So great!

----------


## godking911

Is this lfr only?

----------


## LegitSale

testing now US servers back up

----------


## Dewdr0p

Tested and confirmed still working on US.

----------


## LegitSale

Confirmed, working

----------


## da8ball

Didnt Work, US here. Got loot on mail, but got locked.

----------


## Dewdr0p

> Didnt Work, US here. Got loot on mail, but got locked.


Can still do method.

----------


## LegitSale

Can also DPS first boss, kill him then loot in the instance then leave group and repeat method, no need to none combat the rest of the instance as you can only re-loot 1st boss, nice find +rep

----------


## keothedemon89

Confirmed on US- Works, ROGUE I didnt do anything.. no dmg, no Cds, no anything just follow mele and get hit.. worked 2 times so far.

-edit made a account just to say that.
-2 Edit / did 3 times already still works didnt lock me out.
-3rd edit... DAMIT.. i accidently auto attacked the boss and it locked me.. doing no dmg keeps you from getting locked..

----------


## jimmyv93

You can still do it if you're locked.  :Smile:

----------


## ks2l

Confirmed still working on oceanic servers.

Working on 1st and 2nd boss.

----------


## Avazt

> Confirmed still working on oceanic servers.
> 
> Working on 1st and 2nd boss.


Do you know if you can still do it when locked?

----------


## deathndecay

> Do you know if you can still do it when locked?


Bro, Do you even read?

----------


## JustRob

Wait it works on the 2nd boss too? And 3rd boss?

----------


## agarr94

> Can also DPS first boss, kill him then loot in the instance then leave group and repeat method, no need to none combat the rest of the instance as you can only re-loot 1st boss, nice find +rep


Bit confused what you meant, are you saying I can contribute with DPS on first boss, and still get the boss-loot several times?

----------


## Coolbasz

I didnt hit the boss only used horn of winter during the fight and I got dmgd few times by AOE. Didnt get any loot in my mail.

----------


## Avazt

> Bro, Do you even read?


Bro, I meant the 2nd boss?
That was not listed anywhere that you could or could not do it after locked. Relax.

----------


## 321babo

Still works US

EDIT:

It worked until i got a piece of loot.. then I got locked.

----------


## jimmyv93

> Still works US
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> It worked until i got a piece of loot.. then I got locked.





> Do you know if you can still do it when locked?


As we've established a few times before, including the main post, it still works if you're locked. 

And as for all the people saying "All I did was use.. It doesn't work!" "All I did was attack.. It doesn't work!" WHY would you do anything? The tutorial says specifically "DO NOTHING"! It works fine for me on all my characters, it's not luck-based whether you'll get drop or not. See the video, I'm just following the boss around, not attacking, not using Confession glyph spells, not using Horn of Winter not doing whatever you who fails do. It's really not that hard, please read before spamming sheit.

Edit: Thank you.

----------


## nuckman

works for me, thanks!

----------


## bboystyle82

Queues are super fast today cuz of resets so get on it while u still can

----------


## JD408

Im on it now. Starting with my Rogue. first boss didn't get locked. Got a run in mailbox.
Second try starting now. I am wondering about when you first get ported into the zone.
if you don't take the elevator up you have to talk to that fat guard to go up.
Would it be possible to sit there and wait and get ported up toward the end of it all?

----------


## chronux

> Im on it now. Starting with my Rogue. first boss didn't get locked. Got a run in mailbox.
> Second try starting now. I am wondering about when you first get ported into the zone.
> if you don't take the elevator up you have to talk to that fat guard to go up.
> Would it be possible to sit there and wait and get ported up toward the end of it all?


Did this once, the chain grip thingy threw me up from below the arena into the tribune. I didnt attack or heal at all but still didnt get any loot. So you better go up I guess. Trying it once was enough for me not to try it again ^^

----------


## JD408

I think I need something to make me tiny so not seen as easy.
on 3rfd try now. no loot still ,but im getting runes in the mail today

----------


## Femoral

Any one get banned from doing this yet? it is clearly not intended.

----------


## bboystyle82

i keep on getting the stupid trinket. 3 times in a row now. I need the cloak and thats all

----------


## gladixi

Who even needs loot from LFR anymore xD

----------


## Dripperina

didnt test it or anything xD but the mail u showd in ur video isnt done on the same day as it said 00:00 in 1 part and 20:00 in the second ^^ both on the 13th so there was a reset in between (think at 4)

----------


## Dangle64

I'm still having luck on my 5th run.. I don't see why I would get banned I was just doing LFR a few times for fun since Blizzard allows you to. It's not my fault they decided to send me free loot

----------


## Derpina

Worked for me even though I was locked already to all 3 bosses and had Ysera's Gift healing people passively. Left right after and got gear in mailbox.

----------


## JD408

I keep getting pulled into this raid now after the first boss is done. arghhh

----------


## bboystyle82

> didnt test it or anything xD but the mail u showd in ur video isnt done on the same day as it said 00:00 in 1 part and 20:00 in the second ^^ both on the 13th so there was a reset in between (think at 4)



Whats the point of saying this when its been confirmed to work?

----------


## YellowCake

I killed yesterday in lfr 3 bosses and saw todays post.Went and kill Kargath now and got 3 augument runestones in mailbox.Im in que again.

----------


## deathndecay

Just killed tectus using this same method, didnt do anything. Wasnt locked when I did it, Still not locked afterwards. Got 1 piece of loot

EDIT!


After killing Tectus 11 times I was locked and saved.

I got 3 pieces of loot and 11 runes. 

I am saved and locked now to Tectus.

----------


## godking911

> Just killed tectus using this same method, didnt do anything. Wasnt locked when I did it, Still not locked afterwards.


english???? You got loot and didnt get saved?

----------


## jimmyv93

> Whats the point of saying this when its been confirmed to work?


Just what I thought. Also, reset on a saturday?

----------


## deathndecay

Yes, I got loot.... Reading is hard.

----------


## Avazt

> Yes, I got loot.... Reading is hard.


Think he might have been mistaken by the "didn't do anything." part, thinking it might not have done anything.

----------


## godking911

Can anyone confirm if this works on other difficultys?

----------


## djrich

not confirmed to work on tectus

----------


## deathndecay

> not confirmed to work on tectus


So far 3 runes off tectus, but I am not getting saved.

----------


## Avazt

Didn't work for me in wing 2, saved to Tectus on Barth oceanic.

----------


## JD408

just tried tectus, and did nothing. in the fight as first boss in lfr. I actually just hung out behind a rock that spawned up beforge fight began.
Anyway, left group after it was over and had mail ( a ring) also had lockout for tectus so doesn't work on tectus at least for me.

----------


## ricky2k2

you get locked to the boss, but you can continue to loot. Ugh, please read.

----------


## JD408

finally after I don't know how many runs, I got loot from first boss wing 1

----------


## JustRob

Doesn't seem to be working for 2nd boss. So kinda useless once you got your loot from Kargath

----------


## Toxxer

Nice find still working EU 01:21 17/12 ++rep

----------


## TwiggLe

bah wish I had seen this before I just ran LFR on my warrior.

----------


## Kaizuken

> bah wish I had seen this before I just ran LFR on my warrior.


It does even work with ID.  :Smile:

----------


## pyakuz

what u talking about? u DONT get locked on Kargath if u do this what first post says. btw: and its still working on eu.

----------


## Kaizuken

Update:

EU Still works, after maintenance.
LFR part 2 does even works, too.

----------


## perconte99

> Update:
> 
> EU Still works, after maintenance.
> LFR part 2 does even works, too.


Could you elaborate on how you did for second part please?

I tried staying in arena, didnt work for me, tried to get into the boss area while being afk, i gat locked.

EDIT: I also got this to work on butcher and brockenspore btw.
How i did :
Do not do anything again (i don't even summon mount or anything)
Do not join boss area (butcher or brockenspore)
I stay in arena for butcher and i stay just after butcher for brockenspore (you will die on this one it doesnt matter)
I don't loot any of the bosses (maybe you can, didnt tried)
IF you die in any of the 3 bosses or even trashes, it still works, but DONT rez (will be harder to not be kicked tho)
I have been able to chain 4 LFR part 1 without being locked on any of the 3 bosses and gat loots every times on the 3

----------


## pyakuz

yeah, just checked part 2 first boss tectus, get loot on mail and didint get saved/locked. im wondering is it working on hero/mythic too...


perconte99 - if u get locked first time it wont work for u (atleast till next reset). basicly u do nothing as first post says.

----------


## Romalic

> Update:
> 
> EU Still works, after maintenance.
> LFR part 2 does even works, too.


First boss of the wing ? Can you elaborate which bosses does it work on 2nd wing please ?

----------


## JD408

> yeah, just checked part 2 first boss tectus, get loot on mail and didint get saved/locked. im wondering is it working on hero/mythic too...
> 
> 
> perconte99 - if u get locked first time it wont work for u (atleast till next reset). basicly u do nothing as first post says.


As for first boss second wing of lfr I don't know how you can say do nothing and you wont get locked cause I know I did nothing and get the lock and I've seen others say the same.
I tried going in a few times seeing if I would get loot. Right now I don't know if its bad RNG or just not working on Tectus.
First boss in first wing no issues. Infact you can die and still get loot from that boss for sure. The lockout showing in your LFR tab doesn't matter.

----------


## jimmyv93

Did not work on wing 2.

----------


## Killalots

This exploit works on the first wing, in which I am not locked after Kargath and can run it multiple times. Sometimes offers "Abrogator Stone", an item from the legendary questline (which you need 125 of) but I am only receiving crap loot. Not even any epics after 5 runs. Only those dam "Stout Augment Runes" 

So, yea, you can have some +rep...

----------


## Kaizuken

Anybody else detected by some players too ?

----------


## perconte99

Kaizuken you said you could get it to work in 2nd wing. COuld you share with us how you did it please?

----------


## pyakuz

well iv done Tectus on second wing and i dont have lockout on my raid tab (dunno if its matter) same as for Kargath so i though its working. i stop doin this coz i got my dps trinket. asume, if i dont have lockout i can do this again and grab loot..

----------


## Kaizuken

> Kaizuken you said you could get it to work in 2nd wing. COuld you share with us how you did it please?


Stay afk. Enjoy.

----------


## JustRob

Stayed afk during Tectus, still got locked.

----------


## anrew

I was afk the whole raid, and I still get lock on Tectus. :C

----------


## perconte99

> Stay afk. Enjoy.


According to what i have found for butcher and brockenspore, sometimes simply staying afk is not enough. Where you afk matters.
That's why i asked (twice) if you could please elaborate a little bit? Do you simply join Wing2 and afk in arena? I tried this and it didnt work.

----------


## pyakuz

for me - im whole fight in mele group so ppl dont see im afknoob.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaizuken

I'll never do this again. ^^
Someone detected me while doing this exploit and whisper me: "He knows, why I don't do damage" I think, he reported me now...

----------


## Mothership

Cleared 1st wing normally aka locked on all.
Went in again and did not do any actions during Kargath fight = no loot/mail.

----------


## LordeX.de

Managed to get no lockout on Butcher aswell.  :Smile:

----------


## kamilgd

I have died on brackenspore while i was AFK and didnt get locked !

----------


## bbq1337

Didn't work for me.. got locked in LFR, did never attack boss. I did get in a chain hurl somehow though, but jumped down from the stands and stayed afk..

----------


## Kyunn

Did four full runs today: 2x Wing 1 and 2x Wing 2. I got double loot from:

Kargath Bladefist (Wing 1)
Butcher (Wing 1)
Twin Ogron (Wing 2)

Twin Ogron brought me 2x Pulverizing Grips - Item - World of Warcraft (each run 1), one with +79 avoidance the other one without any bonus.

Now the interesting part: As I hover over the yellow alert symbol at "Raid Finder" it now says:

"Already looted:
Brackenspore" (Walled City; Wing 1)

and

"Already looted:
Tectus, The Living Mountain
Twin Ogron
Ko'ragh" (Arcane Sanctum; Wing 2)

My conjecture: You can loot Twin Ogron twice (maybe because they're 2 and have each a drop rate or something) and unlimited times Kargath Bladefist and Butcher.

----------


## Higore

Is this working if you're locked? fight / looted boss first time, and try it again with be semi-afk ?

----------


## zdrawkcab

> Is this working if you're locked? fight / looted boss first time, and try it again with be semi-afk ?


Holy shit, can you ****ing read a littlebit before you ask? You would get an answer faster reading than you would get by asking and have someone reply to you.

----------


## Higore

> Holy shit, can you ****ing read a littlebit before you ask? You would get an answer faster reading than you would get by asking and have someone reply to you.


Some people said it's work, some other said not.. so i dont know who to trust about it

----------


## Kuat

how do you get unsaved for Abbrogator Stones? Is there a way?

----------


## Manuris

you cant do it when you are locked

----------


## JustRob

> you cant do it when you are locked


You can, I've gotten loot off Kargath even tho I was locked.

----------


## da8ball

> you cant do it when you are locked



You use your first post to spread wrong info.

That's exactly one of the points of the exploit.

----------


## Nimesil

> you cant do it when you are locked


u can, but 1 time out of 5 ( cant get 100% loot

----------


## Sylenos

> u can, but 1 time out of 5 ( cant get 100% loot


Maybe just bad luck for YOU. I've gotten loot every single time, and was already saved to all three bosses in the first wing. Granted, I didn't get GEAR each time, but I got LOOT every single time.

----------


## Repyras

Doesn't work after obtaining an item

----------


## jimmyv93

> Doesn't work after obtaining an item


All this false information.. I've received multiple runes, and multiple pairs of shoes on my priest.

----------


## bboystyle82

Looks like they fixed it if your locked out. Just ran Bladefist and didnt get a single drop in mail box after leaving...

----------


## x4kep

It still works. Just tested it out.

----------


## Kaizuken

Still works EU.

----------


## Bakmei

> Looks like they fixed it if your locked out. Just ran Bladefist and didnt get a single drop in mail box after leaving...


Same thing happened to me; was locked, but didn't attack trash or boss. Left group immediately after the kill, mailbox was empty. I'm in the US, btw.

----------


## Higore

I just did Kargath lock 2 time and loots [Stout Augment Rune] on my mailbox, it's mean that i can already drop items on locked Kargath ?

----------


## Rinn

Tried this on Kargath, and I was already saved to all bosses. Went inside, targeted myself, never mounted, never did damage, and never used any of my abilities. After he died I was able to loot him, but instead of doing so, I left the raid and checked the mailbox, got the trinket. Good find +rep.

Also tried the 2nd wing, but never received loot. The only possible mistake I made was mounting. I also ended up dying once prior to boss.

Edit:
Still no success after another attempt at 2nd wing. This time I never mounted, and never died. Nothing, most likely only works on 1st wing?

----------


## Slashemsir

ok for the ones of you who are posting its not working..... YOU DONT ALWAYS GET LOOT!!!!!!

Do a little more trouble shooting if you think its not working before posting please...

Also this still works lockout or no lockout it doesn't matter something is broken in their loot system you can keep running it right now and get same chances at loot. Blizzard needs to fix their Loot system as their lockout system isnt working.

And no for the ones messaging me you do not get loot everytime. Think of this as if you where running the raid every week but your running it now all day long. It is broken your chances at loot are just low like normal...

----------


## Sylenos

Had lockout on 1st and 3rd bosses in first wing, still getting both runes and gear, just got out of a run not 2 minutes ago. US realm. Still working fine.

----------


## ZanoX

Pretty sure i read that 2nd wing is broken and that noone gets any loot in there (LFR)

----------


## Prosaki

I had already got loot from all LFR this week then queue'd first wing.
Went afk literally for 10 minutes. Came back as they were killing butcher (they didn't kick me for some reason).
Left immediately after they killed butcher and had two epics in the mail.

It looks like as long as you dont cast ANYTHING, you can do the whole place.

----------


## sHoveToMe

does this work on the world bosses too somehow?

----------


## Airahwak

Both Wings Work. The trick is that once enter Wing one for example and want to loot all bosses, Stay AFK the whole time in the Colosseum bit. Once kargath has been killed do not move toward butcher once you near butcher the instance will save and will register as being saved toward the boss. If you are not near Butcher you will not be saved and will get loot in the Mail.

The reason why you are not saved to Kargath is because there are two instances: One instance for kargath and one instance for the adds. This is why you go afk on the adds because you will be saved to that instance instead of Kargath which gets you the loot in the mail.

Overall: AFK whole time and don't be near the boss, stay at the starting zone bit.

----------


## ZanoX

Didn't touch Kargath, Never entered butcher's arena (never jumped down) and managed to get locked out on Brackenspore. Ended up with 2 items and a Rune  :Big Grin: 

And ofc i'm not locked to anything either

----------


## da8ball

> Both Wings Work. The trick is that once enter Wing one for example and want to loot all bosses, Stay AFK the whole time in the Colosseum bit. Once kargath has been killed do not move toward butcher once you near butcher the instance will save and will register as being saved toward the boss. If you are not near Butcher you will not be saved and will get loot in the Mail.
> 
> The reason why you are not saved to Kargath is because there are two instances: One instance for kargath and one instance for the adds. This is why you go afk on the adds because you will be saved to that instance instead of Kargath which gets you the loot in the mail.
> 
> Overall: AFK whole time and don't be near the boss, stay at the starting zone bit.



You are talking about only Wing one. Wing 2 is not working,

----------


## Sychotix

> You are talking about only Wing one. Wing 2 is not working,


This should work for every LFR that there is.

----------


## sHoveToMe

when i do damage on boss 1 because i don't need anything from him anymore, but leech on boss 2 + 3, do i get ID on boss 2+3 then?

----------


## godking911

How has nobody tested this on any other difficulty other than lfr yet?

----------


## Elfykins

Hm weird, I just did this twice, and while I managed to get loot first 2 times, did not get loot third time, I dunno if I did anything wrong.

Edit: Yah just did it a 4th time, still nothing, not saved, but not getting loot now.

----------


## bboystyle82

> Hm weird, I just did this twice, and while I managed to get loot first 2 times, did not get loot third time, I dunno if I did anything wrong.


u dont always get loot.

----------


## Elfykins

> u dont always get loot.


Not even gold?

Edit: Also what do you do if you get in on another boss? D: (edit2: just got ported into on brackenspore, did absolutely nothing, got saved to him, oh well)

----------


## bboystyle82

> Not even gold?
> 
> Edit: Also what do you do if you get in on another boss? D:




u only get the gold for completing the dungeon,not looting gold from boss. If the boss is lootable,you'll get the Augment runes or Gear.

----------


## captainloozer

I've confirmed that this works on Kargath but I've tried it 5 times with tectus and didn't get anything. Can anyone confirm that this works on second wing?

----------


## Zathan

Ive tried a lot on 2nd wing... multiple different things and no go. Seems to be wing1 that is bugged. If someone know for sure a way for wing 2, let us know.

----------


## Elfykins

> u only get the gold for completing the dungeon,not looting gold from boss. If the boss is lootable,you'll get the Augment runes or Gear.


Figured as much, guess I'm incredibly unlucky, 7 tries no loot lol, given up for now.

----------


## captainloozer

Well not sure if they've hot fixed it but I've done about 10 runs to tectus and another 3 at kargath and haven't gotten anything since earlier today. Maybe hotfixed now. Can anyone confirm this working within the last few hours?

----------


## MisterL

same here, no more loot from kargath

----------


## skules

Believe this was fixed 12 hours ago. Wasn't getting anything from kargath anymore.

----------


## creampies

I tried this last night during two LFRs. Without attacking anything during the encounter, I wasn't getting any loot on the body and also the achievements did not trigger as well. What I mean by not getting loot on the body is that after he dies and I mouse over his body, the cursor does not change to the "loot" mouse cursor.

I fear that this may have been fixed.

----------


## savior06

fixed on US gundrak

----------


## bboystyle82

Definitely fixed on US Illidan. Ran it 8 times and zero loot. Ran it 10 times yesterday and no loot.

----------


## Feirunex

fixed I think

----------


## bandito88

[EU-servers] after the hotfixes of yesterday morning seems to no longer work. 
RIP

----------


## kackeninja

fixed on eu !!

----------


## Sylenos

Fixed on US Darkspear, US Zuluhed and US Moonrunner as well. Knew that was coming, it was good while it lasted! So far I have yet to be stripped of the gear I "earned" nor given any bans for this. So far so good. lol

----------


## MoGoesTheCow

its fix on jeadenar eu

----------


## milomird

i just opened a thread about this but its with the butcher and not kargath, found by accident

----------


## mageblast

Does this still work?

----------


## Timmaayy

If you check the previous page, there are 11 ppl telling you that it has been fix'd. Sooooo no, not working anymore

----------


## Kaizuken

> If you check the previous page, there are 11 ppl telling you that it has been fix'd. Sooooo no, not working anymore


Joined 2007 and only 10 posts? Leecher.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Timmaayy

> Joined 2007 and only 10 posts? Leecher.


There are a lot of reasons my post count is that low. first i totally forgot about this forum, after that i stopped playing WoW for about 2 years and the last thing is, that i worked at Blizzard EU for about 2 years and it seemed a bit risky to exploit stuff while working there (although the insider information was amazing^^ ). Now I am back in the game and try to contribute more. So pls have mercy ^^

----------

